# Any CF-18 pilots here



## Scoobie Newbie (31 Aug 2004)

I have a question if there are any.


----------



## Born2Fly (1 Sep 2004)

Not sure if we have any CF-18 pilots around, but I know there are a few pilots on here.


----------



## Spr.Earl (1 Sep 2004)

You don't know how to tell a F.18 Pilot?
Don't worry they will tell you.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Sep 2004)

Is it anything like how you can tell if a snipers in the room?

Born2Fly if you know them have one PM please.


----------



## Righty (1 Sep 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> You don't know how to tell a F.18 Pilot?
> Don't worry they will tell you.



I remember a joke like that...

It was something along the lines of:

"There are 20 pilots in a party and only one F-18 pilot... How can you find out which one he is... He'll tell you"


----------



## Zoomie (1 Sep 2004)

So what's the scoop CFL?  Do you want a CF-188 driver to talk to (of which there are none here) or just any old CF pilot?


----------



## Inch (1 Sep 2004)

Mask is at 419 right now doing FLIT, not a Hornet driver yet but soon enough.

http://army.ca/forums/members/4410

He hasn't been on in a while though, probably a little busy.

Cheers


----------



## hiv (1 Sep 2004)

I'm a ninja commando if that helps


----------



## Sundborg (1 Sep 2004)

I'm a proffesional Air Widdler; if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Sep 2004)

Guys instead of hijacking the thread did you ever think he has a legitimate question? I don't think you would appreciate people hijacking your threads.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Sep 2004)

Tribal Jedi your added to the list.

Zoomie I'll pm ya.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Sep 2004)

If one thing makes me want to take someones question/opinion seriously it's when they go on and on about being a ninja commando sniper.

To me that just screams mature poster and it makes this look like a serious military forum.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Sep 2004)

Thats why he's added to the list.


----------



## hiv (1 Sep 2004)

Sorry if I offended anyone. I thought it was an interesting thread and wanted to bump it in a creative manner.

My apologies.


----------



## Garry (5 Sep 2004)

not a Hornet driver (fortunately), but (unfortunately) am surrounded by them. What's your question?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Sep 2004)

Just wanted a CF fighter pilots perspective of the Afganistan bombing by the F -16's.


----------

